# stolen conifer (laffin my sox off)



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

Today at 4.30 I came home from the hairdressers with my daughter, less than two mins after comming home my hubby went out to collect something from our car, in this time we had a conifer taken from our front garden :x . Now baring in mind we live on a busy road on a traffic light junction all most in the center of the city, how is this possiable?

The person who did this tried to pull the first conifer up and failed as it has been broken but, managed to tugg the second in line out.... :?

and more surprising no one saw a thing.......... 

Are people so broke they cant afford there own conifers...lol :shock:

Or did they just really like ours as they must be the best in the city :lol:

OR MAYBE im just mistaken and it walked off all on its own....... :shock:


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

I had to post this as I find it so sad its funny,though hubby is a bit angry about it.... is nothing safe nowerdays.


----------



## Paul (Jan 3, 2009)

It's funny, bizarre and tragic all at the same time! How strange that someone should feel such a need for a conifer to resort to theft - or maybe kids messing around?


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

I agree it is all those things,and it could very well be although it would take a strong child to pull it up as they have been in for a few years ....... very strange :|


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

That's really wierd!! How is that actually even possible? :?:


----------

